# Winter Orchids



## CLMoss (Jan 9, 2013)

Here are a few of the orchids that I have in-bloom at this time. All but one are species. If anybody is interested in growing orchids it their home, I would be happy to help you. Just ask question I am here to help. All of my orchids are grown on windowsill. And are out-of -doors in the spring to fall. I can add a list of names of the orchids; however, I don't know how the list will show up on this formate. So if there is one that you think that you would like to grow, just tell me the color! LOL! 

Thanks for looking, and I hope that you enjoy! 
Claudia


Becky and River having a snack!


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## CLMoss (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you Benjamin!


----------



## Benjamin (Jan 9, 2013)

All of my Phaleonopsis(sp?) are starting to bloom. I really enjoy how long the flowers last on the orchids. I have many bromeliads and the flowers last only a few days on most of them.


----------



## wellington (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice. I used to have a few. Lived a long time, but then just started to wither away and couldn't save them. Two at the same time. I had changed the soil/bark, could that have been it? Just wondering if you would have an idea.
Thanks for sharing yours


----------



## CLMoss (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a number of orchids, so I have something blooming all year round. One of my Paphiopedilum liemianum ('Pussycat' am/rhs x self) has been in bloom for what seems a year... Enjoy your Phal, they are really beautiful.

~C




wellington said:


> Very nice. I used to have a few. Lived a long time, but then just started to wither away and couldn't save them. Two at the same time. I had changed the soil/bark, could that have been it? Just wondering if you would have an idea.
> Thanks for sharing yours



Hi Wellington, Re-potting an orchid can be a bit tricky. First, it has to be at the right time of the year. Second the media; bark, sphagnum, etc., what works well in your area (climate), or the size of the roots. When you re-pot the orchid has to be tight in the media. You should almost be able to pick the orchid (holding the orchid) with the roots being able to hold the pot in place. A good spike (wood) will help hold the plant in place so that the roots will start to mend and grow. 

Also overwatering can kill an orchid after a repot. Let the orchid sit for a while before you start to water again. And water the orchid really well before you use fertilizers. This will help the roots to take in the nutrients without burning.

Do you remember what type of orchids they were?

~C


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 9, 2013)

I love Lady Slippers and Cattleyas  Beautiful!


----------



## CLMoss (Jan 9, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> I love Lady Slippers and Cattleyas  Beautiful!



If you love Paphiopedilums (Lady Slippers), you would love Phragmipediums! 



Schroderae



Schlimii 'Wilcox'


Sedenii


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 9, 2013)

CLMoss said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > I love Lady Slippers and Cattleyas  Beautiful!
> ...




Beautiful!! I'm so jealous, I want a greenhouse!




CLMoss said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > I love Lady Slippers and Cattleyas  Beautiful!
> ...




Beautiful!! I'm so jealous, I want a greenhouse!


----------



## CLMoss (Jan 9, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> CLMoss said:
> 
> 
> > Pokeymeg said:
> ...





LOL! I don't have a greenhouse! I grow on my windowsill, then from spring to fall they are out-of-doors in my backyard.

~C


----------



## bigred (Jan 9, 2013)

They really are very beautiful


----------



## wellington (Jan 9, 2013)

CLMoss said:


> I have a number of orchids, so I have something blooming all year round. One of my Paphiopedilum liemianum ('Pussycat' am/rhs x self) has been in bloom for what seems a year... Enjoy your Phal, they are really beautiful.
> 
> ~C
> 
> ...






Thanks for the info. I think I did everything wrong I don't remember what kind they were. Two were the same kind, purchased from Home Depot. The third one I got from a neighbor. It was different from my other two and had really big flowers, but I don't know the names of them.


----------

